# AUDI A5 (2012) SLINE Won't Start, runs then cuts out



## Alan_Harrington (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi,

I’m currently having problems trying to start an AUDI A5 (2012) Sportback 5DR SLINE

Car was in a crash and has only started once somehow since. The car starts for a second then cuts out. The battery voltage is over 12.6 V, initial scans showed problems with Terminal 30 and ECM Power Relay. I changed every relay in the car and after changing what I believe was terminal 30 relay in the boot the car started. However a week later when I went to start the car it would not start. Nothing was changed. I checked the two relays that had been switched and they both operate perfectly. I have no idea how that happened. There was a problem with the Park Brake also which I eventually solved by changing the Park Brake Module which cleared some DTCs. However the only DTC which remains now in the ECU refers to CMP sensor / Engine Speed Sensor (See attached scan)

What I have tried:
- Bypass crash shut down on positive terminal & even change crash shut down sensor
- Check for fuel on LP side which was flying out when cranking out
- Check for fuel on HP side on fuel rail which also flew out
- Took pipe off throttle body which was open
- All relays have been switched for others and then returned
- All fuses have been checked inc fuses on + terminal
- Left ignition on an hour then tried to start


The car was just serviced 2,000 miles ago

No immobiliser symbol appears with the key have tried spare key also

After attempting to start the glow plug light continuously flashes


VCDS Auto-Scans are below

Thanks




Friday,29,July,2016,13:27:34:28282

VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows Vista x86

VCDS Version: 15.7.4.1

Data version: 20160216

www.Ross-Tech.com





VIN: WAUZZZ8T7CA015784 License Plate: A5 UK

Mileage: 69500km-43185mi Repair Order: 







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Chassis Type: 8T (8R0)

Scan: 01 03 05 08 09 15 16 17 19 42 44 46 47 52 53 56 62 72 77



VIN: WAUZZZ8T7CA015784 Mileage: 69500km-43185miles



01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010

03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010

04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000

05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: Malfunction 0010

08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010

09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010

15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010

16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000

17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010

19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000

42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000

44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010

46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010

47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000

52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000

53-Parking Brake -- Status: Malfunction 0010

56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000

62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000

72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 01: Engine (J623-CGLC) Labels: 03L-906-018-CGL.clb

Part No SW: 03L 906 018 JG HW: 03L 906 018 JL

Component: R4 2,0L EDC H25 1006 

Revision: 45H25--- 

Coding: 0A194012230401080000

Shop #: WSC 06324 000 00000

ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM20TDI01103L906018JG 003004

ROD: EV_ECM20TDI01103L906018JG.rod

VCID: 78FF8354C3BD31FE46-802C



4 Faults Found:

5568 - Sensor for Ambient Air Temperature (G17) 

P0073 00 [039] - Signal too High

Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 00000001

Fault Priority: 6

Fault Frequency: 1

Mileage: 69500 km

Date: 2016.01.12

Time: 00:11:55



17403 - Implausible Data Received from Parking Brake Control Module 

U0417 00 [039] - -

Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 00000001

Fault Priority: 2

Fault Frequency: 1

Mileage: 69500 km

Date: 2016.01.12

Time: 00:11:54



17262 - Terminal 30 

U140A 00 [039] - Open Circuit

Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 00000001

Fault Priority: 2

Fault Frequency: 1

Date: 2000.00.00

Time: 00:00:00



4629 - ECM Power Relay Load Circuit 

P068A 00 [039] - Opens Too Early

Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 00000001

Fault Priority: 2

Fault Frequency: 1

Mileage: 0 km

Date: 2000.00.00

Time: 00:00:00



Readiness: 0 0 0 0 1 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 8K0-907-379-V1.clb

Part No SW: 8K0 907 379 BP HW: 8K0 907 379 BP

Component: ESP8 front H09 0090 

Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------

Coding: 161544

Shop #: WSC 06342 000 00000

VCID: 081FF394BB5D417E36-805C



2 Faults Found:

00473 - Control Module for Elect. Park/Hand Brake (J540) 

013 - Check DTC Memory

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 01101101

Fault Priority: 6

Fault Frequency: 4

Reset counter: 225

Mileage: 69500 km

Time Indication: 0

Date: 2016.01.12

Time: 00:10:51



Freeze Frame:

Hex Value: 0x0000

Hex Value: 0x0782

Hex Value: 0x0015

Hex Value: 0x08A6

Hex Value: 0x0000



01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 

013 - Check DTC Memory

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 01101101

Fault Priority: 6

Fault Frequency: 3

Reset counter: 225

Mileage: 69500 km

Time Indication: 0

Date: 2016.01.12

Time: 00:11:08



Freeze Frame:

Hex Value: 0x0000

Hex Value: 0x0082

Hex Value: 0x001B

Hex Value: 0x33A7

Hex Value: 0x0000





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J393) Labels: 8K0-907-064-05.clb

Part No SW: 8K0 907 064 EE HW: 8K0 907 064 EE

Component: BCM2 2.0 H10 BCM2 2.0 H10 05300530 

Coding: 03B40000000000000000

Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000

VCID: 77FD8068C6A33E864F-8022



Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8T0 959 754 D HW: 8T0 959 754 D

Component: FBSAUDIB8 IDG H60 0072 



Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8K0 905 852 E HW: 8K0 905 852 E

Component: J764 ELV MLB H39 0046 



No Faults Found

or DTCs not supported by controller

or a communication error occurred



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: None

Part No SW: 8K2 820 043 AC HW: 8K2 820 043 AC

Component: KLIMA 3 ZONEN H04 0033 

Revision: D0000000 Serial number: 01071120111013

Coding: 342402E000

Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000

VCID: 6ADBA91C8511936EC0-803E



3 Faults Found:

00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 

 013 - Check DTC Memory

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 01101101

Fault Priority: 6

Fault Frequency: 1

Reset counter: 225

Mileage: 69500 km

Time Indication: 0

Date: 2016.01.12

Time: 00:07:51



00256 - A/C Pressure/Temperature Sensor (G395) 

002 - Lower Limit Exceeded

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 01100010

Fault Priority: 2

Fault Frequency: 1

Reset counter: 225

Mileage: 69500 km

Time Indication: 0

Date: 2016.01.12

Time: 00:07:51



Freeze Frame:

Temperature: 17.0°C

Temperature: 17.0°C

Load: 0.0 %

Absolute Pres.: 0.8 bar

RPM: 0 /min

Speed: 0.0 km/h

Current: 0.000 A

Temperature: 18.0°C



01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 

008 - Implausible Signal

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 01101000

Fault Priority: 6

Fault Frequency: 2

Reset counter: 225

Mileage: 69500 km

Time Indication: 0

Date: 2016.01.12

Time: 00:07:51





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 8K0-907-063.clb

Part No SW: 8K0 907 063 AG HW: 8K0 907 063 AG

Component: BCM1 1.0 H14 0083 

Revision: 07014001 Serial number: 00000018936101

Coding: 260000108034AFC00081400000001D0D001D030827090201000008000400020100000020000000

Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000

VCID: 74E7B764D7D5559E6A-8020



Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8T2 955 119 D HW: 8J2 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB

Component: WWS 071011 H13 0070 

Coding: 00FD11



Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8U0 955 559 B HW: 8U0 955 559 B Labels: 8U0-955-559.CLB

Component: G397_RLFS H06 0001 

Coding: 02006C



Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 8K0 941 531 AS HW: 8K0 941 531 AS

Component: E1 - LDS H03 0031 



Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 4H0 907 658 HW: 4H0 907 658 

Component: AQ_Hum_Sensor H02 0002 



3 Faults Found:

00779 - Outside Air Temp Sensor (G17) 

012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 01101100

Fault Priority: 2

Fault Frequency: 2

Reset counter: 225

Mileage: 69500 km

Time Indication: 0

Date: 2016.01.12

Time: 00:07:51



02895 - Supply Voltage for LED Module for DRL and Parking Light; Left 

012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 01101100

Fault Priority: 2

Fault Frequency: 1

Reset counter: 225

Mileage: 69500 km

Time Indication: 0

Date: 2016.01.12

Time: 00:07:53



02897 - Supply Voltage for LED Module for DRL and Parking Light; Right 

012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 01101100

Fault Priority: 2

Fault Frequency: 1

Reset counter: 225

Mileage: 69500 km

Time Indication: 0

Date: 2016.01.12

Time: 00:07:53





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 8K0-959-655.clb

Part No SW: 8K0 959 655 N HW: 8K0 959 655 N

Component: AirbagVW-AU10 H44 0610 

Serial number: 003KFD809990 

Coding: 30533938363030303030554A305238543053

Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000

ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaECUVWAUDI010 003010

ROD: EV_AirbaECUVWAUDI010_AU48.rod

VCID: 489F3394F3DD817EF6-801C



Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 

Serial number: 6334MSME661065647



Crash sensor for side airbag; front passenger side: 

Serial number: 6344MSME6716110A6



Crash sensor for side airbag; rear; driver side: 

Serial number: 6352QSME316429406



Crash sensor for side airbag; rear; passenger side: 

Serial number: 6362QSME0F631A64N



Crash sensor for front airbag; front passenger side: 

Serial number: 63832SME2B632B563



1 Fault Found:

9443859 - Driver's Front Airbag Crash Sensor 

B101A 13 [137] - Open Circuit

MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 00000001

Fault Priority: 2

Fault Frequency: 1

Mileage: 69500 km

Date: 2016.01.12

Time: 00:09:28





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 8K0-953-568.clb

Part No SW: 8R0 953 568 Q HW: 8R0 953 568 Q

Component: Lenks.Modul H02 0171 

Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 20111111000933

Coding: 000012

Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000

VCID: 4FAD18881EB35646B7-801A



Component: E221 - MFL H03 0003 



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 8T0-920-xxx-17.clb

Part No SW: 8T0 920 982 F HW: 8T0 920 982 F

Component: KOMBIINSTR. H23 0639 

Revision: 00000000 Serial number: JS552LZAC 

Coding: 3305300002012600010000

Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000

VCID: 408F2BB4D3EDB93E3E-8014



1 Fault Found:

00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 

013 - Check DTC Memory

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 01101101

Fault Priority: 6

Fault Frequency: 2

Reset counter: 225

Mileage: 69500 km

Time Indication: 0

Date: 2016.01.12

Time: 00:07:51





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 8T0-907-468.clb

Part No SW: 8R0 907 468 A HW: 8R0 907 468 A

Component: GW-BEM 5CAN H10 0025 

Revision: 1V040013 Serial number: 1341V11A228377

Coding: 00CF07FF00

Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000

VCID: 3D715240A41FD4D655-8068



Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8X0 915 181 HW: 8X0 915 181 

Component: J367-BDM H07 0141 



Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8K0 959 663 HW: 8K0 959 663 

Component: J532_DCDCStab H17 0042 



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 8K0-959-793.clb

Part No SW: 8T0 959 793 F HW: 8T0 959 793 H

Component: TSG FA H09 0302 

Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------

Coding: 011002624001450005

Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000

VCID: 4C970F84EFA56D5ED2-8018



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 44: Steering Assist (J500) Labels: 8K0-909-144.clb

Part No SW: 8K0 909 144 F HW: 8K0 909 144 B

Component: RCEPS H36 0507 

Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 0014197173

Coding: 100000000001

Shop #: WSC 54484 001 1048576

ASAM Dataset: EV_RCEPSAU48X 008014

ROD: EV_RCEPSAU48X.rod

VCID: 346777649F55159EAA-8060



2 Faults Found:

16387 - Function Restricted due to Insufficient Voltage 

U1400 00 [008] - -

Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 00000001

Fault Priority: 6

Fault Frequency: 5

Reset counter: 10

Mileage: 69500 km

Date: 2016.01.07

Time: 00:00:04



18689 - Terminal 30 

U140A 00 [008] - Open Circuit

Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 00000001

Fault Priority: 6

Fault Frequency: 10

Reset counter: 10

Mileage: 69500 km

Date: 2016.01.07

Time: 00:00:25





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 46: Central Conv. (J393) Labels: 8K0-907-064-46.clb

Part No SW: 8K0 907 064 EE HW: 8K0 907 064 EE

Component: BCM2 2.0 H10 0530 

Revision: 00002001 Serial number: 0163165338 

Coding: 013B062220B900408020043680000000

Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000

VCID: 77FD8068C6A33E864F-8022



Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8K0 951 177 

Component: DWA-Sensor H02 0040 



Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C

Component: LIN BACKUP HO H05 1501 



1 Fault Found:

01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 

013 - Check DTC Memory

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 01101101

Fault Priority: 6

Fault Frequency: 2

Reset counter: 225

Mileage: 69500 km

Time Indication: 0

Date: 2016.01.12

Time: 00:07:56





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 47: Sound System (J525) Labels: 8T0-035-223-ASC.clb

Part No SW: 8R0 035 223 G HW: 8R0 035 223 E

Component: DSP STD H11 0460 

Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000000000001

Coding: 0203010102

Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000

VCID: 306F7B74634D29BECE-8064



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 8K0-959-792.clb

Part No SW: 8T0 959 792 H HW: 8T0 959 792 H

Component: TSG BF H08 0302 

Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------

Coding: 011002224001450005

Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000

VCID: 4D91028014BF6456C5-8018



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 53: Parking Brake (----) Labels: 8K0-907-801-V2.clb

Part No SW: 8K0 907 801 J HW: 8K0 907 801 J

Component: EPB-4 H01 0001 

Revision: -------- Serial number: 10000000003456

ASAM Dataset: EV_ParkiBrake 001022

ROD: EV_ParkiBrake_AU48.rod

VCID: 36634D6C8929078E94-8062



3 Faults Found:

71936 - Left Parking Brake Motor voltage supply 

C100D 11 [137] - Short to Ground

MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 00000001

Fault Priority: 1

Fault Frequency: 1

Reset counter: 225

Mileage: 69500 km

Date: 2016.01.12

Time: 00:10:01



721408 - Terminal 30 

U140A 00 [137] - Open Circuit

MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 00000001

Fault Priority: 6

Fault Frequency: 1

Reset counter: 225



461568 - Function Restriction due to Faults in Other Modules 

U1113 00 [137] - -

MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 00000001

Fault Priority: 6

Fault Frequency: 2

Reset counter: 225

Mileage: 69500 km

Date: 2016.01.12

Time: 00:10:01





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 8Tx-035-1xx-56.clb

Part No SW: 8R2 035 186 HW: 8R2 035 186 

Component: Concert3 H04 0440 

Revision: 00000005 Serial number: AUZ5Z6K1668250

Coding: 0502008201048D00035B070000

Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000

VCID: 73E5B478D2DB52A673-8026



Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8T0 919 603 F HW: 8T0 919 603 F

Component: Display 



No fault code found.



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 62: Door, Rear Left (J388) Labels: 8K0-959-795.clb

Part No SW: 8T0 959 795 H HW: 8T0 959 795 H

Component: TSG HL H07 0302 

Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------

Coding: 010002224001450005

Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000

VCID: 50AF1BF4038D49BEAE-8004



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 72: Door, Rear Right (J389) Labels: 8K0-959-794.clb

Part No SW: 8T0 959 795 H HW: 8T0 959 795 H

Component: TSG HR H07 0302 

Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------

Coding: 010002224001450005

Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000

VCID: 50AF1BF4038D49BEAE-8004



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 77: Telephone Labels: 8P0-862-335.lbl

Part No SW: 8T0 862 335 F HW: 8T0 862 335 E

Component: FSE_256x BT H45 0660 

Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005448148

Coding: 0010320

Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000

VCID: 3D715240641FD4D655-8068



No fault code found.



End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 03:17)--------------------------




--> Last Scan <--

Saturday,20,August,2016,09:58:16:28282

VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows Vista x86

VCDS Version: 15.7.4.1

Data version: 20160216

www.Ross-Tech.com





VIN: WAUZZZ8T7CA015784 License Plate: A5







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Address 01: Engine Labels: 03L-906-018-CGL.clb

Control Module Part Number: 03L 906 018 JG HW: 03L 906 018 JL

Component and/or Version: R4 2,0L EDC H25 1006

Software Coding: 0A194012230401080000

Work Shop Code: WSC 06324 000 00000

ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM20TDI01103L906018JG 003004 (AU48)

ROD: EV_ECM20TDI01103L906018JG.rod

VCID: 78FF8354C3BD31FE46-802C

2 Faults Found:



17403 - Implausible Data Received from Parking Brake Control Module 

U0417 00 [047] - -

Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 00000001

Fault Priority: 2

Fault Frequency: 1

Mileage: 69500 km

Date: 2016.01.12

Time: 00:28:36



4096 - Bank 1: CMP Sensor (G40) / Engine Speed Sensor (G28) 

P0016 00 [109] - Incorrect Correlation

Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 00000001

Fault Priority: 2

Fault Frequency: 1

Mileage: 69500 km

Date: 2016.01.12

Time: 20:27:24





Readiness: 0 0 0 0 1


----------



## tascon (Oct 18, 2006)

This may be too obvious, but have you brought it to the dealership? You may be missing something that a train mechanic can figure out.


----------



## Alan_Harrington (Dec 23, 2015)

tascon said:


> This may be too obvious, but have you brought it to the dealership? You may be missing something that a train mechanic can figure out.


I'm guessing that is sarcasm, been looked at by myself and three other trained mechanics and it is nothing obvious


----------

